# Gnr Greatest hits, Vol. 2



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

As previously reported, a spokesperson for Geffen Records has confirmed to Launch that a second GUNS N' ROSES greatest hits album is coming. MusicTap.net has reported a tentative release date of December 6, but other sources, including Universal Music Norway, are suggesting a March 2006 arrival for the disc. The label spokesperson did not have information on a release date or any other details about the set.

The first GUNS N' ROSES hits collection, released in March of 2004, has sold nearly 2.5 million copies in the U.S. GUNS N' ROSES vocalist Axl Rose, along with former guitarist Slash and ex-bassist Duff McKagan, tried to block the release of "Greatest Hits" with a lawsuit, claiming that the record label had assembled the CD without their input.

The band's label, Geffen Records, insisted that it was forced to put out a greatest hits album since Axl Rose had failed to deliver the long-delayed new GUNS album, "Chinese Democracy". That project has still not been scheduled for release.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Although the track list has yet to be announced, Geffen has set a Dec. 20 release date for the double-disc set "Welcome to the Jungle -- The Very Best of Guns N' Roses." It will be the second such GNR package since the spring of 2004 and follows "Greatest Hits," which has sold 2.5 million copies in the United States, according to Nielsen SoundScan.:googly:


----------

